# Health Benefits of Hugging



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 2, 2013)

I could hug all you ladies on here, but it wouldn't be healthy if my wife saw me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> I could hug all you ladies on here, but it wouldn't be healthy if my wife saw me.



How about just a handshake for you, and this for the missus. :girl_hug:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 11, 2014)

More fun and healthy facts about hugging...http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2014/02/06/hugging.aspx :bighug:


----------



## dbeyat45 (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't do hugging.  It cost me my freedom.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 12, 2014)

I love hugs....don't get enough of them!:bighug:

To everybody; including your wife rkunsaw! I just don't care!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 12, 2014)

Huggings big down here in retirement town. Even bananas love to hug, and some dogs.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 12, 2014)

Right back at cha Vivjen! :girl_hug: :love_heart:


----------



## That Guy (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 12, 2014)

*



*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 12, 2014)

*





*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 12, 2014)

*



*


----------



## i_am_Lois (Feb 12, 2014)

I love to hug. Thanks for letting us know it's healthy Seabreeze. I'll be doing it more often!

View attachment 5042


----------

